# tortoise fighting



## daynabrellis (Aug 22, 2010)

hi i have 2 horsefield tortoises i was told they were females but they starting fighting and i got them checked out and they are males i was told they were 4 yrs old.will they always fight? should i try and swop one for a female ? HELP PLEASE any advise would be greatfully recieved.thanks in advance.


----------



## *Beckie* (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey, yes they will always fight. Horsefields are known as a more aggressive tort species anyway (compared to other tort species) towards other torts anyway (that&#8217;s why it&#8217;s really bad when inexperienced people mix tort species) 

I would either house them separate or like you said above you can swap for a female.

From having personal experience with these species whether personally, other keepers, zoos or private breeders which i have been involved with, having two or more others together can become an issue. I have seen one male Horsfield&#8217;s take other males face off, one with only one eye, quite a few with scars and missing toes because people housed males together.

Even having a female, the courtship of the male can also cause bad injuries as I said before they are classed as a more aggressive species of tortoise.

I hope this helps. Happy to help with any other questions you may have, feel free to contact me.

Hope you are able to sort your situation out


----------

